# Shingles per bundle



## MJW

26 shingles per bundle 3 tabs
22 shingles per bundle arch. 3 bundles per square


----------



## bob the builder

Some vendors do 60# bundles and end up 4 bundles per sq.


----------



## Bonus

Yeah I just put down Malarkey Arch. they were four bundles/sq., I think sixteen shingles/bdl. I have to say as I age I quite like the smaller bundles.


----------



## bob the builder

Bonus said:


> Yeah I just put down Malarkey Arch. they were four bundles/sq., I think sixteen shingles/bdl. I have to say as I age I quite like the smaller bundles.


Yeah but they aren't as light as a 80# bundle split in half. 

Bob


----------



## AaronB

Depends on the size of the shingle exposure/coverage.


----------



## MotoXXX

My Malarkey Highlander CS 30 Architectural was delivered today. 4 bundles per square, 16 shingles per bundle, and the price works out to exactly $1.00 per shingle, or $64.00 per square. My supplier showed me a letter from Malarkey stating that their prices will be going up on Oct. 1st due to the latest natural disasters on the east coast, so he said now was a good time to buy and save some money.


----------



## BamBamm5144

Wow you get those cheap there. Mist be shipping. It costs me $89 a square for those


----------



## MotoXXX

BamBamm5144 said:


> Wow you get those cheap there. Mist be shipping. It costs me $89 a square for those


Possibly, one of the Malarkey plants is only 135 miles away. That price is delivered on the rooftop too.


----------



## Slyfox

I can only get them here via special order, but that price "for any shingle" is 2006 prices here in my area, much higher today.


----------



## rossfingal

Yes -
What "Sly" says -
Nice price!
I guess I live in the "wrong" place! 

RF


----------



## MotoXXX

My roof is done....took 17 square so I am returning 4 squares tomorrow.


----------

